# What are your favorite drum tracks?



## audiophile25

What is everyone's favorite drum tracks? Anything from Rock to Drumline groups. What is your favorite recorded drum sound that you like to jam to or demo for others?

I have been listening to Patricia Barber - Regular Pleasures and Dream Theater - 6:00.


----------



## ErinH

Just about anything by Phil Collins. That track I put on my demo disc for the NCSQ meet - "I Don't Care Anymore" - from the Audio Fidelity version of his album "Hello, I Must Be Going" is a great one.

There's a Sheffield Drum disc that has a wide variety of great drum tracks, though it's nothing I would listen to on a day to day basis. Still, great tracks to really show off a system's capabilities. Particularly "Wise to the Lines". Here's a link to one on Amazon:
https://amzn.to/2GQu5w0


I have a lot but my mind is coming up blank right now. I'll add some more as I think of them.


----------



## pjhabit




----------



## ca90ss




----------



## Elgrosso

One that I could listen to all day: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZY-Ytrw2co


----------



## DPGstereo

.

As for _Progressive Rock_...*Neil Peart* is king. Older YYZ solo's are fun. Newer/later solo's are very technologically challenging for one guy to pull off.

Any solo's by *Vinnie Calaiuta*, _*Dave Weckl*_, _*Steve Smith*_ (historical scholar on drumming). In that order.
What they are capable of playing is truly the highest level. Not just considering speed, that's the easier part of drumming. I've seen all 3 of these guys in small venue drum clinics. _Vinnie_ is the only professional drummer I've ever heard say, after doing a solo..."as I just demonstrated, you can see there is nothing I can't play..." Bold statement, but it's true. 

Then there is everyone else...

.


----------



## JonWalter

The Wallflowers - One Headlight

Hands down that snare is the best.


----------



## dcfis

Its full version of In A Godda Da Vida. Drum stick drop


----------



## Markous




----------



## K-pop sucks

Walking on the moon - the police.


----------



## slimxb8

Love to crank up "Hot for teacher" by Van Halen. The beginning is in credible with the MB8s!


----------



## JimmyDee

Are you looking for 'favorite' drum track? 
Or favorite _sound quality_ drum track?

I would say one of my favorite drum tracks is from: Hard To Handle, by the Black Crows.
It's just such a funky off-beat rhythm. But the album isn't recorded well, so the SQ is lacking.


----------



## dobslob

Moby Dick by Drum Madness gets played a lot for me in testing cars I set up.


----------



## jasonflair50

pull me under - dream theater
disintegration album - the cure
master of puppets and sanitarium - Metallica
dr feel good and girls, girls, girls- motley crue
tom sawyer and limelight - rush


----------



## TomT

Allan Holdsworth - Metal Fatigue

One of the first CDs I bought back in the day that really drew me in with the sound of the drums. Yes, I’m old. LOL

I see that there is a remastered version on YouTube. Part of me really wants to hear it and part of me is worried that they also did some slight remixing so that it’s different enough to drive me crazy.







Edit: I ****ing hate this ****ty, outdated forum software!!!


----------



## dcfis

Do both raunchy guitar and drums, Cortez the killer


----------



## Omicron

I’m old, but these sound great to me when the percussion seems to spin around in the car.
Sulphur - Slipknot (Joey Jordison can move those feet)
More than Meets the Eye - Testament (great staccato beat)


----------



## audiophile25

Good suggestions so far! I am looking for both fun drum tracks, and one's that are recorded very well. A track that really captures what a drum actually sounds like. One I have been listening to lately is Ash Soan, Circles (drums).


----------



## MugenDrew

Delta Empire on youtube.


----------



## karmajack

I have this CD of Kodo drummers that I picked up after seeing them live quite a few years back. It's not rockin' american music, but it's an ear full of fun.


----------



## 207315

I'm not sure what you mean by drum track. If you mean a regular song with drums I like then this comes to mind. I wish I had more recordings like this. There is a drum on there that you probably can't hear with phone or computer speaker kind of low freq. Really cool sounding...

Coca Tea & Shabba Ranks Flag Flown High - you can find on youtube

One of my faves. Warning periods of noisy horns on here that make people like my sister crazy...

The splatter Trio - Tiny Pyramids - on youtube

The drummer Jan Axel Blomberg from Mayhem, any many other metal drummers are amazing to me. I'll spare you links to that music so you all don't throw me out of here.


----------



## Petererc

try Micky Hart Planet Drum


----------



## Rocklobster

From the greatest trio OF ALL TIME! 
I know, I know,..... but its true.

GoGo Penguin - Window

https://youtu.be/gvUv99tT8jU


Rob Turner is a D'NB wizard. They're the perfect blend of '90's jungle(Squarepusher, AK1200, etc.) and modern jazz trio(Bad Plus). They're the perfect band

This is one of the very few bands that exponentially improve with each album.


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

Fallen Disciples - Threat Signal. Easily one of the best drum tracks I've ever heard. If it were easy, everyone would do it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSIUIMSKCU4


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

And another:

Fire From The Gods - "End Transmission" Great snare and cymbal work. A lot of rhythm changes. Overall just a killer song. (Music starts at 1:18)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ZJSYahVus&spfreload=10


----------



## brainbot1

Rocklobster said:


> From the greatest trio OF ALL TIME!
> I know, I know,..... but its true.
> 
> GoGo Penguin - Window
> 
> https://youtu.be/gvUv99tT8jU
> 
> 
> Rob Turner is a D'NB wizard. They're the perfect blend of '90's jungle(Squarepusher, AK1200, etc.) and modern jazz trio(Bad Plus). They're the perfect band
> 
> This is one of the very few bands that exponentially improve with each album.


I second GoGo Penguin. So much fun.


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

Contact by Daft Punk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI5noh4OyXc

War Pigs by Black Sabbath

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQUXuQ6Zd9w


----------



## Pad

The O-zone percussion group: Jazz Variants
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oej7DImni6E

Blues Company: My little angel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCvFH7iskZo

Evil ways by Santana, which I could not find a decent version on YouTube.


----------



## Alrojoca

This track, distracts me with the unique excessive smooth drumming. Good, Drummers may appreciate the creativity if not the talent 
And a white and red pill appears in the video a couple of times. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jfFSKvWUPMY











https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FqJdzYY_Fas


----------



## Gump_Runner

Neal Peart has some great stuff. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWRMOJQDiLU


----------



## TomT

I really love the drumming in this live session.

Here’s the link while I edit and try to figure out the stupid embed codes here.
https://youtu.be/SQNtGoM3FVU 






Woo Hoo! Figured it out.


----------



## No ConeSS

Anything by Dream Theater for me, but the large stand out is Blind Faith off Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence:
https://youtu.be/qMFPqSxDdHs
This song shows off Portnoy's innate talent of using the cymbals musically, between the chinas, splashes, crashes, rides, and quick hat closings (not a drummer, sorry if I butchered the terms).


----------



## Alrojoca

I've heard Jazz drummers work harder, maybe they need to be more musical or their accuracy needs to be good. I think metal drummers need to make more effort just to keep up with the speed. I've also heard you can have the best musicians and and bad drumer can make all sound bad.

This group jazz group the bad plus, while many love their rock song covers and style.I listened to a lot of their music, great musicians, but the drummer seems like he is playing alone, it seems too much and completely destroys the whole music to me. Some people love him but again I'm no drummer or musician and know I would not play the drums like that, and if that is their signature sound good for them, but to me it is a total disaster.

I also heard if you want to get Jazz, ( many don't and never will) specially acoustic trios, quartets etc, follow the bass, just follow the bass and the rest will make more sense eventually. And with this group the bad plus, it's impossible to focus just on the bass due to the drumming. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c7OpZ2QO0Ng









music, not just drums, solo music.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q1v4YmRGVA







unique musical tones or sounds

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3cyrk_0dsk0


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

Not a track one could "audition" in a system, but awesome to watch a pro at work:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yK5-EdSmCg

And I'd love to see a lounge drummer try this one out:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqzZmNqdWck


----------



## jcesl2

Pb82 Ronin said:


> Not a track one could "audition" in a system, but awesome to watch a pro at work:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yK5-EdSmCg
> 
> And I'd love to see a lounge drummer try this one out:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqzZmNqdWck


Korn's first album has some nice bass to test out a system 

Thanks for that video. I saw Simon Phillips and Chad Smith in a drum clinic a long time ago. 


Currently, Im on an Avenged Sevenfold kick. Cant stop playing them and trying to play along.


----------



## Stycker

Rusted Root "Drum Trip". https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ohTLCabQiI


----------



## Petererc

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a7e6QaOYKlM 
The whole album is pretty good, not some hardcore make your chest pound percussion but I enjoyed it


----------



## Alrojoca

This guy had to use special soft drum sticks to sound as good and smooth as Chester Thomson from genesis, a very underrated smooth rock musical drumer in my opinion similar to P Collins.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=24O3eb1cfYM


----------



## DPGstereo

Nice rudimental work with brushes on hi-hats.


----------



## ckirocz28

jcesl2 said:


> Korn's first album has some nice bass to test out a system
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that video. I saw Simon Phillips and Chad Smith in a drum clinic a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Im on an Avenged Sevenfold kick. Cant stop playing them and trying to play along.


I never could get into Korn, they always sounded like they were playing inside a metal trash can.


----------



## bbfoto

Rocklobster said:


> From the greatest trio OF ALL TIME!
> I know, I know,..... but its true.
> 
> GoGo Penguin - Window
> 
> https://youtu.be/gvUv99tT8jU
> 
> Rob Turner is a D'NB wizard. They're the perfect blend of '90's jungle(Squarepusher, AK1200, etc.) and modern jazz trio(Bad Plus). They're the perfect band
> 
> This is one of the very few bands that exponentially improve with each album.


Agreed. Rob Turner is extremely talented, as are the others in the trio. I think I posted one of their live session videos in the "What are you listening today?" thread. Good chit!

This is just a demo for Hendrix Archetype Cherry Stave Drums, but Al Sergel makes them sing and they're recorded with some top quality microphones...


----------



## Lyons238

Pink Floyd has some fire drums. Also no excuses by Alice n chains has some good drums


----------



## Jimi77

Frankenstein by Edgar Winter Group. I like the drums in Paradise City by GnR. Emerson Lake and Palmer has some cool stuff, but no particular song comes to mind at the moment.


----------



## [email protected]

Can't go wrong with Metallica One...still rocking to the drums and drum solo..

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

An older track, but fantastic Dynamics, with amazing Imaging & Staging way out over your hood!

Artist: Sheila E
Track: 808 Kate (Drum Solo)
Album: Sex Cymbal (1991)

The YouTube clips don't do it justice...gotta get the actual track or CD.


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> An older track, but fantastic Dynamics, with amazing Imaging & Staging way out over your hood!
> 
> Artist: Sheila E
> Track: 808 Kate (Drum Solo)
> Album: Sex Cymbal (1991)
> 
> The YouTube clips don't do it justice...gotta get the actual track or CD.


Really enjoyed ^this^ live one. Charming, fun and AMAZING!


----------



## Alrojoca

These tracks have a lot of mid bass drumming, electric drumming but it sounds good in the car.



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm6F0GJiyP8



















https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf4B88hR7SE


----------



## DPGstereo

https://youtu.be/T0gl9LXq3LA

Energetic drum solo.


----------



## bbfoto

TomT said:


> Allan Holdsworth - Metal Fatigue
> 
> One of the first CDs I bought back in the day that really drew me in with the sound of the drums. Yes, I’m old. LOL
> 
> I see that there is a remastered version on YouTube. Part of me really wants to hear it and part of me is worried that they also did some slight remixing so that it’s different enough to drive me crazy.



Most of Allan's albums featured Chad Wackerman who is another one of the great drummers to look into.

And both Gary Husband and the previously mentioned maestro, Vinnie Calaiuta, sat in for a few tracks on his albums and live sets.

UK drummer Jeremy Stacey is another phenomenal drummer who flies under the radar but has played on so many projects that it's silly.

Might also want to check out Steve Jordan.

Of course, there is Steve Gadd and Jim Keltner...


----------



## Lyons238

Thievery corporation - the forgotten people 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

